# Hi! newb here !



## MrsRobinson (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi,
Newb on this site! Older lady here been lifting on and off or years. Looking to make some gains (like everyone else ) and this seems like the best site to get accurate info.  Just wanting to say hello, still reading the stickies  !!

Kim


----------



## NoCode8511 (Oct 17, 2014)

Wrong thread


----------



## jas101 (Oct 18, 2014)

NoCode8511 said:


> Wrong thread



This ^^ but welcome to imf.


----------



## MrsRobinson (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks !!! I guess I should start at "start here"


----------

